
A small privacy change for Google leads to big disruptions for startups - crunchiebones
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/10/15/small-privacy-change-google-leads-big-disruptions-startups/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.7b6ee33e6247
======
golem14
I wonder how Google can possibly enforce this restriction. At best, it can
yank oauth tokens from companies that misbehave AFTER that misbehaviour is
made public.

Better than nothing, I guess, but I don't believe that will help Google's
perception much. In a few months, with the next cambridge analytica scandal
involving Gmail, Google's spiel of 'it's their fault, they didn't follow our
policy' won't really protect them except for a very legalistic POV. They will
still lose in the court of public opinion.

